# Typhon's Tropes: Writing a realistic matriarchy (Gender Tropes) The first Video.



## Bortasz (Oct 15, 2014)

I think this series will be quite interesting.

Comic made by thee author:
Sowing Strangers Â» Prolog Page One


----------

